# Lets Make Me a Mead



## smurfe (Sep 15, 2007)

OK, I have this 9 lbs of honey I got from the guy Waldo posted about a while back. I want to do some type of Melomel Mead. I was thinking blueberry. I want to make one that is fruit forward in flavor and has a sweeter finish. I figure this 9 lbs would make a 3 gallon batch.


I have only made the Joe M's Ancient Mead so this will be a new experience for me. I would like to use my steam juicer to juice the fruit instead of fermenting the fruit in the bucket. I am open to other fruits as well such as raspberry and have even wondered what a cantaloupe mead would be like. Guess I really want to make some type of cantaloupe wine still. 


So to all of you that have made mead, how about some tips, suggestions, advice, recipes, comments, etc. Thanks for taking the time to help me out here and why not make this a group project with some discussion and see what we can develop together. As always I value the opinions and experience from the winemakers here. Let's have some fun.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 15, 2007)

Melons are a very hard fruit to use as they go bad easy and using it on a mead is even riskier but would be really nice if it came through. If you do use them I suggest using ascorbic acid instead of k-meta and getting it going as soon as possible instead of having to wait a day with the k-meta. The ascorbic acid will also help it from browning. Good luck.

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## grapeman (Sep 15, 2007)

Smurfe I like your first though of a blueberry. The blueberry has a good pronounced but yet subtle flavor, but I think would let some honey come through. I think raspbarry would overpower it and the melon would be too weak. I also think if you could get a small handful of fresh black currants, it would add a little more interest without overpowering the blueberry and honey. Maybe if you had a bottle of black currant, you could try just a little at the end experimenting with a blend. That way if it was perfect with just the blueberry you could leave well enough alone, but if just a little light, add a flavor punch with the Black Currant.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 16, 2007)

I made a Blurberry that turned our pretty dang good smurfe. It is one of the wines i am bringing to Winestock


----------



## Wade E (Sep 16, 2007)

Judging from that post there might not be any left!


----------



## smurfe (Sep 16, 2007)

I am leaning toward the blueberry and am sure that is what I want to do. What do you think about juicing the berries with the steam juicer?


----------



## Waldo (Sep 16, 2007)

Excellent choice, in my humble opinion.




Oh yes......What did you think about the quality of thehoney smurfe?*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Angell Wine (Sep 17, 2007)

I try a cranberry mead this weekend, it is on "to do list" now. The high acid in the cranberry really compliment the mead. *Edited by: Angell Wine *


----------



## smurfe (Sep 17, 2007)

Waldo said:


> Excellent choice, in my humble opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Waldo, I haven't opened any to taste yet.


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 18, 2007)

Have you tried the Knudsen pure juices, smurfe? I made a gallon of cherry pomegranate wine.....it was very flavorful but tart. I bet the honey would smooth it out. I want to experiment with more meads myself. If my dad will ever stop procrastinating and send me some honey from his bees.


Ramona


----------



## smurfe (Sep 18, 2007)

Waldo said:


> I made a Blurberry that turned our pretty dang good smurfe. It is one of the wines i am bringing to Winestock




Maybe I will wait until after Winestock and try a taste of Waldo's Blueberry Mead to see if it suits my taste. I have a pretty strong feeling it will though.


----------



## Waldo (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a bottle reserved with your name on it Smurfe


----------

